# Off-duty medic highway hero



## dangerboy (7 Apr 2008)

Off-duty medic highway hero

Apr 07, 2008 04:30 AM
Sarah Boesveld
Josh Wingrove
Staff Reporters

An off-duty Canadian Forces medic saved the lives of several young men after their speeding van lost control, flipped over and caught fire on Highway 401 early yesterday.

Four of the seven occupants – all in their teens and early 20s – were thrown from the van and are in serious condition in hospital. Police said none of the four ejected men was wearing a seatbelt; the three who were belted in received only minor injuries.

Investigators agree the crash could have been worse – much worse – had Patrick Chatelain not been driving by.

The 27-year-old medic, still in uniform, was heading home from a national paramedic competition in Durham Region around midnight when he saw the crash in an eastbound 401 lane near the Avenue Rd. overpass.

Chatelain saw flames erupting from the bottom of the overturned van as he pulled over, and quickly grabbed a fire extinguisher from his trunk. As flames rippled toward the gas tank, Chatelain hopped the median and extinguished the fire.

Then he checked for victims.

"I broke the windows, crawled inside to make sure no one was left inside the vehicle. Then I scanned the area just to see who was injured and where they were.

"That's when I came across four patients strewn all over the highway," he said in an interview yesterday.

One was in the middle of the express lanes, another thrown against the guardrail and two were in the grassy ditch.

Three other off-duty paramedics and an off-duty police officer also happened upon the scene and spent the five minutes before emergency crews arrived helping Chatelain deal with the seriously injured victims.

Chatelain, who was reluctant to take credit for the rescue, knew two of the paramedics, one from York Region and another from Peel, where Chatelain works full-time as an advanced paramedic.

With only plastic gloves and one stethoscope between them, the five professionals managed to keep all four of the badly injured young men alive.

One of the men in the ditch suffered severe head injuries and his airway was blocked with blood and vomit, Chatelain said.

"He was moaning, but he wasn't answering our questions," he said.

That patient and one other went to Sunnybrook hospital and underwent emergency surgery.

There was nothing unusual about the help he gave, Chatelain said.

"Helping people out, whether we're on the job, driving on the road, on vacation, it's what we do. It's who we are."

The seven men were heading home in a Pontiac Montana van belonging to one of their fathers after dinner.

OPP Const. Dave Woodford said the van was going faster than the speed limit, although alcohol was not a factor.

The van driver, who faces charges, lost control at high speed in the left express lane of Highway 401, tilted onto two wheels and veered to the right, across four express lanes of traffic. It then hit the guardrail separating express and collector lanes, throwing the four unbelted occupants out of the vehicle.

The van then flipped on its roof, slid back across the four lanes of traffic, hitting another car before coming to a stop against the far left guardrail.

On the other side of the highway a 27-year-old passerby was the first to stop when she saw a man writhing in pain, lying in the same lane as the car she was riding in.

"I saw a guy rolling around in pain on the ground," said the woman, who asked to be identified only as Asma. "There was a lot of skin and blood from his head on the road."

The 19-year-old was conscious, and Asma held him down, talking to him and keeping him alert until paramedics arrived. He told her his name was Rasheed, and that he and his friends had been out for a steak dinner in Vaughan Mills and were heading to their Thorncliffe Park area homes. He told her they hadn't been drinking, and said he was, in fact, wearing his seatbelt.

"He knew what day of the week it was, he knew where he went, he knew his name," said Asma, who has no medical training.

"We held his head down and his knees together just to make sure he wouldn't move. I was just trying to keep him awake."

The four thrown from the car were taken to hospital, two of them in critical condition.

"He is in serious condition," said a distraught Ahmed Jeebhai, father of Farhad, 16, one of the four boys thrown from the car. "No eyes open, no nothing."

Jeebhai said his son had gone out with his friends for the night, and was heading home. Farhad has a G2 licence, but wasn't driving because of restrictions on such drivers.

One of three who wore seatbelts had minor injuries, while the other two, including the driver, weren't injured. OPP withheld the names of the seven men.

Police closed the 401 lanes until 6 a.m. as they investigated and cleaned up debris.

"The van was ripped apart," Woodford said. "You could see the tire marks going right across the road."

Woodford pointed to the role seatbelts played in keeping the three young men, who wore their belts, from serious harm.

No one was injured in the car that struck the sliding, upside-down van. Police ask that any witnesses call the OPP at 416-235-4981.

Article Link


----------



## lone bugler (7 Apr 2008)

good job to all the paramedics and hopefully soon I'll be joining their ranks 

just to show medics and seat belts save lives


----------



## MG34 (7 Apr 2008)

He should get a slap on the wrist for interfering with natural selection, some folks are too stupid to live.


----------



## cdn031 (7 Apr 2008)

Nicely Done Patrick!

I was at the competition earlier in the day to observe - Guess he went to the dinner afterwards - and I guess these guys were glad he did!

Watching the scenarios, one thing that stuck out in my mind was how poorly geared out the Reserve CF units  were and how we really need to do something about that... but thats another topic!

Again - great PR and good work


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Apr 2008)

This is indeed good PR and those guys in the van were extremely fortunate, not just to have a Medic on scene, but other off-duty professionals.  Just remember that a military medic is only allowed to provide First Aid in these situations and nothing more, regardless of their military training.  However, it would seem (correct me if I'm wrong) that Patrick Chatelain is also a civilian paramedic.


----------



## midgetcop (7 Apr 2008)

That's fantastic! Good work, Patrick!

PMedMoe - I'm sure I'll become more familiar with the legalities behind treatment when I become a medic, but what level of training can a medic provide in the civvie world? What level of first aid?


----------



## RTaylor (7 Apr 2008)

Hell, you're damned if you do and damned if you don't, but there's laws to protect you if you do.

I hope the accident victims pull through, it's a hell of a price to pay for the 3-4 seconds it would have taken to buckle up.


----------



## Haggis (7 Apr 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> This is indeed good PR and those guys in the van were extremely fortunate, not just to have a Medic on scene, but other off-duty professionals.  Just remember that a military medic is only allowed to provide First Aid in these situations and nothing more, regardless of their military training.  However, it would seem (correct me if I'm wrong) that Patrick Chatelain is also a civilian paramedic.



He's a Reservist MCpl with 25 Fd Amb in Toronto. 

Damn good job nonetheless.


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Apr 2008)

the_midge said:
			
		

> PMedMoe - I'm sure I'll become more familiar with the legalities behind treatment when I become a medic, but what level of training can a medic provide in the civvie world? What level of first aid?



You are only able to provide whatever level of _civilian_ First Aid training you have.  For instance, military Medics are allowed to start IVs but you would not be able to start one on a civilian (in Canada, anyway).  But, yes, you are covered by the "Good Samaritan" Law.

I'm sure that SMMT will be here to correct any wrong info I may have given out!


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Apr 2008)

Amazing job! BZ MCpl


----------



## medaid (7 Apr 2008)

Good job


----------



## DiverMedic (7 Apr 2008)

Most of the medics are paramedics, but only in BC, once they finish their 3s.  A lot of them that get posted to Edmonton challenge the provincial testing for their EMT (AB paramedic).

A lot of what we can do is limited by the fact we are not licensed in Ont and we will most likely not be treating anyone in the military.  

I'm sure SMMT will add more to this one as well.

DM


----------



## Civvymedic (7 Apr 2008)

We were very pleased to have the CF attend this years Competition!!

We had 2 Reserve teams, 1 Reg Force team and a recruiting booth. All did very well.

This guy was doing what he was trained to do. "Excellence through Challenge" is the Competitions motto. This guy was doing his duty.

Rob.

2008 Competition planning committee.

We would love to see more CF medics next year!!


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Apr 2008)

the_midge said:
			
		

> That's fantastic! Good work, Patrick!
> 
> PMedMoe - I'm sure I'll become more familiar with the legalities behind treatment when I become a medic, but what level of training can a medic provide in the civvie world? What level of first aid?


Any person can offer another person assistant when they are injured.  If that person is concious, then they must give consent before you do anything.  If they are unconcious, then that consent is implied.
If you have zero training, and you help someone who is injured using due diligence (eg: if you render consentual assistance with a genuine view to help), then you are protected.  I believe that if you have first aid training in Quebec, and you see someone who is injured, you MUST, by law, offer assistance.

BZ to the medic!  This story was in the G and M today.  The part about the medic was buried deep in the story, a virtual one liner.  The other first responders were not mentioned.  BZ to all!


----------



## Civvymedic (7 Apr 2008)

It was on the front page of the Toronto Star today and Patrick was interviewed on the radio this morning as well.

I think if you do first aid, and take control of the situation, save others...your fine! It's when you get into performing medical acts that you may find yourself in trouble.

I would hate to think there would be an issue with using any kind of first aid and scene control. Personally I would beg for forgiveness later (as long as I stayed in my scope) than let anyone die.


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Apr 2008)

Civvymedic said:
			
		

> It was on the front page of the Toronto Star today and Patrick was interviewed on the radio this morning as well.
> 
> I think if you do first aid, and take control of the situation, save others...your fine! It's when you get into performing medical acts that you may find yourself in trouble.
> 
> I would hate to think there would be an issue with using any kind of first aid and scene control. Personally I would beg for forgiveness later (as long as I stayed in my scope) than let anyone die.


If you render first aid against someone's intent (see my post above), then you are acting against their wishes.  Just stand back and await for them to go unconcious.


----------



## DiverMedic (7 Apr 2008)

Civvymedic said:
			
		

> I would hate to think there would be an issue with using any kind of first aid and scene control. Personally I would beg for forgiveness later (as long as I stayed in my scope) than let anyone die.



That is why as a medic I don't carry around things that can get me into trouble.  If you don't have combi-tubes, IVs, meds, quick-clot or any of the other goodies that military or civi medics carry then you won't be tempted into using them even if you are positive it is the only thing that can save them.

DM


----------



## Civvymedic (7 Apr 2008)

I hear what everyones saying. Feel the same way. I actually dont even have a first aid kit in my personal truck.

It's too bad, so many profesional responders driving around who really cant help as they should. Police have powers of arrest off duty I believe. Doctors and Nurses can treat off duty.

I guess this brings the whole professional college debate up. Self regulation anyone? :threat:

Probbably shouldent even go there, but it;s probbably coming. That MAY allow us to practice off duty.......


----------



## medaid (7 Apr 2008)

Civvymedic said:
			
		

> I hear what everyones saying. Feel the same way. I actually dont even have a first aid kit in my personal truck.
> 
> It's too bad, so many profesional responders driving around who really cant help as they should. Police have powers of arrest off duty I believe. Doctors and Nurses can treat off duty.
> 
> ...




Good Samaritan Act comes to mind again and again. I've got a jump kit in my car thats got everything minus hard collar and IV kits. I've stopped more then once to help and always employed my kit, no problems asked, not a single crew ever questioned me. They were happy that someone was able to lend a hand there... anyone with any amount of training can help people. As long as you don't stray off your training there's nothing that says you can't do something on or off duty. It's just whether YOU want to do it or not.


----------



## Old Ranger (7 Apr 2008)

Great Job! 

Nice to read something good coming out of Toronto.....nope won't go there...at least on this thread.


----------



## medicineman (8 Apr 2008)

Gooder - BZ to all involved.



MM


----------



## Armymedic (8 Apr 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> You are only able to provide whatever level of _civilian_ First Aid training you have.  For instance, military Medics are allowed to start IVs but you would not be able to start one on a civilian (in Canada, anyway).  But, yes, you are covered by the "Good Samaritan" Law.
> 
> I'm sure that SMMT will be here to correct any wrong info I may have given out!



Technically, you are not wrong. You are covered to provide the level of medical care you are trained for, regardless of the jurisdiction you provide it in. Even under the Samaritan law, you can be found negligent if you do something wrong of harmful.


----------



## geo (8 Apr 2008)

Excellent news and positive reinforcement for local and national public consumption.
Couldn't ask for better

BZ!


----------



## Greymatters (8 Apr 2008)

Well done!


----------



## Starlight31 (8 Apr 2008)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Off-duty medic highway hero
> 
> Apr 07, 2008 04:30 AM
> Sarah Boesveld
> ...




1) National Paramedic Competition, sounds like a work related function. (Civi) 

2) As an ALS provider this is something that is not out of the norm, and should be expected!  The fact the he serves as a Res Medic is a cool PR fact for the CF, and bring a great credit to us.  But is not the reason *WHY* the lives were saved.  Talking to the papers is a little unprofessional and in the detail is a breach of confidentiality (He was in uniform),  (Speaking as a Paramedic, Nurse).  

3)  Not so much if he was talking to reporters!!  He's lucky that I am not his boss (Civi vs lawsuit, refer to above).. We would have a chat about conduct and media relations!!  Though Great PR for the CF,  though misguided (IMHO) I see to many young medics seeking awards for doing their jobs... (ie.  ALS provider doing his.)  It would be like a CF Figher Fighter, who is a civi volunteer firefighter getting media rec, for saving people in a burning house!!

4)  That is why we call them pro's.. good on you guys!!!   

5)  As EMS, You are so right!!!  But we are very modest, as why we do not know the others name...


----------



## cdn031 (8 Apr 2008)

Civvymedic said:
			
		

> I hear what everyones saying. Feel the same way. I actually don't even have a first aid kit in my personal truck.
> 
> Probably shouldn't even go there, but it;s probably coming. That MAY allow us to practice off duty.......



Civvymedic: 
1) Nice competition - I suspect you may be an organizer - Hope we can get more military teams in next time, it made it an interesting part of the mix. Keep up the great work...

2) I hear you on the "practice off duty" - but at this stage, when services - Durham included - wont let an advanced Medic used advanced protocols while working coverage for a Primary Care shift/slot - well then we have bigger fish to fry. 
An Incident comes to mind where an Advanced Care Paramedic dumped the charge on a defib when the machine (on auto, as per Primary Care Paramedic protocols) was convinced that it had a shockable rhythm - and didn't - ACP dumped the charge and reset. Despite having the paper tape to back up his action, He got disciplined for it!!!

However - we should not get too down on all of this - fact is that the courts do apply some common sense, even if shift managers dont always...

3) This was a great press even for the CF - Objectively,  a Civi Paramedic who is also a CF reservist,  has been thrust into the spotlight as a member of the CF - If I commanded the local field ambulance I'd be reviewing press relations with ALL my staff - not to shy away from but to make the most of these positive interactions! (I know its a bit crass, but the CF needs as much positive press as we can bring it.

Again, well done


----------



## DiverMedic (8 Apr 2008)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> Technically, you are not wrong. You are covered to provide the level of medical care you are trained for, regardless of the jurisdiction you provide it in. Even under the Samaritan law, you can be found negligent if you do something wrong of harmful.



So if I understand this right, since I am licensed to give IVs in BC and with the military I can give them in Ontario where I am posted and be covered under the Act provided that I wasn't negligent in initiating or just giving them cause I need the practice?

DM


----------



## Starlight31 (8 Apr 2008)

You run the risk of a few problems.  Your qualified in BC, not licenced (Unless you keep current.)  In the military you covered by your Scope of practice.  As a QL3 it is limited.  As military, we pratice on military mbrs, not civi's, unless asked to by a state of emergency  (Aid to civil power etc).  If you mess up, you are not covered under anything, because ABC does not cover OPA's, NPA, COMBI Tubes, AED's etc Civi side. It covers CPR, AR, the basics, unless a College of paramedics, base hospital (Civi Doctor has signed off).  In the military we teach every troop deploying Quick Clot,  It is illegal in Canada, but allowed in AOR's.  It will save peoples live here in Canada... Troops will hang if it used here...  Even if it saves a life!!!

Bottom line, stay within your arc's.. In the military we can do a lot more than on civi street.  Sometimes, on civi street we are taught more than what we can do, but we have protocols that we stay within. First Aid... ABC... Combat First Aid.... CABC....


----------



## medicineman (8 Apr 2008)

MSI CF3000-018, Good Samaritan Assistance is what governs provision of asssitance both on and off duty to non-military pers by military medical pers (and I believe non-medical as well).  However, before I shoot myself in the foot, could someone please try to get a look at this MSI  for me- I'm on normal internet and have no access to the intranet/DWAN (Ash, you out there?)?  

Cheers for now - MTF hopefully from me or another source.

MM


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 Apr 2008)

http://www.ctvtoronto.ca/

I don't think these video's stay up long but if you go to the link above and under the player screen on:

Medic has many heroic acts to his name


----------



## DiverMedic (8 Apr 2008)

medicineman said:
			
		

> MSI CF3000-018, Good Samaritan Assistance is what governs provision of asssitance both on and off duty to non-military pers by military medical pers (and I believe non-medical as well).  However, before I shoot myself in the foot, could someone please try to get a look at this MSI  for me- I'm on normal internet and have no access to the intranet/DWAN (Ash, you out there?)?



That would be great.  I have never actually looked up the GSA, so my knowledge of it is based on my 3s which pretty much stated CABC.  But SMMT's comments have made me wonder if we are able to do more without worrying about getting into trouble.

DM


----------



## Starlight31 (8 Apr 2008)

Do not go out of your arc's, our friend on the news's has an EMCA card which allows him to do things.  We as medics are not covered to practice medicine on civi's!!!!!  IV's is not going to save a life, with run times to hospitals. Now if you throw 2 large bore IV's 1000 ml to help manage decrease BP? when bleeding controle would of helped?  Stabilized the fractured  pelvis?  maybe over looked the fact the pt has CFH, blow the clot's?  or maybe you carry O2?  Now we know every PT in the military get O2 in Trauma.. Civi side...  What if COPD?? The military will hang you.. Good Samaritan is not a free ride to practice cool things.  CABC is only for COMBAT!! not for civis in Canada.  Airway Breathing Circulation.  Cause in Canada we do not move forward without an airway which = breathing, and ='s Circulation.  In combat, we control bleeding, so we can get back into the fight!!

MSI CF3000-018, Good Samaritan Assistance, is not going to give you the free rain that your hoping for.. I am going to look it up at work on Thur.  Until then, please don't be cutting peoples necks, chests open!!


----------



## Civvymedic (8 Apr 2008)

Grid North,

Yup I'm one of the organizers http://videotoronto.citytv.com/index.jsp?auto_band=x&rf=sv&fr_story=245334de6982fd9a2546dbc1eb4ced9f4c0c665a kind of a comical clip but we take the Competition very seriously.

We have worked extremely hard over the last six years to develop it and any input is very much appreciated, especially from the CF.

Between the Recruiters and Competitors we did have allot of CF uniforms there. I'm glad you were pleased with what you saw and I made of point of inviting the CF this year.

We had 2 reserve teams and 1 Reg force team compete. Hopefully more next year!

It's great to work along side each other as it can only do us both a benefit.

As for the other stuff you mentioned. I know there are some weird issues of reciprocity and plain old thinking that need to change.................


----------



## Starlight31 (8 Apr 2008)

These are a lot of fun for as, as well, it would be a lot of fun to have some of you great folks come up to Pet, or have us come up with so of our stuff and show what we are using overseas.  I think their is a lot we can learn from your service's. New kit, etc.  

I would of let start the IV?? lol..


----------



## Civvymedic (8 Apr 2008)

Strarlight,

Invite me up to Pet, I'll be there tommorow. Love to see what you guy's do.


----------



## Starlight31 (8 Apr 2008)

I know a couple of our guys went to TO for a conf.  It would be great.. In the summer near the end we have a big Combat Medic ex for our dismount medics going overseas.. Perhaps something could be worked out their.. We should keep in touch..


----------



## Civvymedic (8 Apr 2008)

That would be great. Im invloved in the training end of things here too.

PM me when it happens. Thanks! 

Sounds like it would be great for all involved.


----------



## Starlight31 (8 Apr 2008)

Outstanding.. Will do.


----------



## DiverMedic (9 Apr 2008)

Starlight31 said:
			
		

> MSI CF3000-018, Good Samaritan Assistance, is not going to give you the free rain that your hoping for.. I am going to look it up at work on Thur.  Until then, please don't be cutting peoples necks, chests open!!



Not really expecting it to.  Like I said in a previous post, I don't carry most of the stuff anywhere with me.  got a couple field dressings, some 4x4s and gauze in the car and that is about it.  IVs weren't much of a consideration cause I seem to remember even on-car that they usually weren't initiated until we were underway.

Mostly it was just curiosity.

DM


----------



## Starlight31 (10 Apr 2008)

Cool beans..  Just making sure.. You never know... I know of a guy who stole a De-fib.... all because he read up on ECG's???


----------



## Old Ranger (12 Apr 2008)

Starlight31 said:
			
		

> Cool beans..  Just making sure.. You never know... I know of a guy who stole a De-fib.... all because he read up on ECG's???



Me thinks I know to whoom you are refering...if it's the same one he didn't stop there...


----------



## Starlight31 (12 Apr 2008)

lol....


----------



## Armymedic (13 Apr 2008)

Don't laugh...

I knew a medic who carried a jumpbag, spineboard and collar in the back of his pickup.....Seriously.


----------



## Old Ranger (13 Apr 2008)

I carry medical supplies and Collars....

I have used on a number of occasions at MVC's to and from work in uniform, covers me on the liability bit.


----------



## medaid (13 Apr 2008)

Jump bag, KTD no collar (good idea though ) definitely no board. I can't fit that into my tiny car ;D


----------



## Old Ranger (13 Apr 2008)

And Road Flares....can't forget those.


----------



## Starlight31 (13 Apr 2008)

Collar is playing with trouble!! C Spine, D Spine, (Or what ever we are going to call it today) has to be maintained!!! If you deligate, and something happens... You are still responsible... KED is a cool kit, but so is manual stabilization!!! and a calm voice.  If you can afford this kit (Wow), if you are not buying it!!! (Ummm,  : ) K.I.S.S. really applies at most MVA's or MVI's.  Responce times are pretty quick.  We are here to prevent further injury... and sometimes in our haste to prove our worth, we might hurt!!! 

My 2 cent's..  Anyone who is driving with a back board in the truck?? I really hope they are not the one who stops to work on me... They mean well... But they are never wrong!! Trust me.. I have to many Ptes, Cpls, MCpls, Sgts that have worked for and with me with the attitude.  I Have had that same attitude a long time ago as well!!  We all do at some point to some lvl.. Some more than others...


----------



## Old Ranger (14 Apr 2008)

Still, C-Spine is easier to control with a collar on.
And with multiple pt's to triage, collars are put on in order to assess all pt's.
Not the most ideal, but sometimes necessary.

Collars...we have an exchange of equipment up here of equal value.(Gets around the where do they come from question)


----------



## medaid (14 Apr 2008)

Starlight31 said:
			
		

> Collar is playing with trouble!! C Spine, D Spine, (Or what ever we are going to call it today) has to be maintained!!! If you deligate, and something happens... You are still responsible... KED is a cool kit, but so is manual stabilization!!! and a calm voice.  If you can afford this kit (Wow), if you are not buying it!!! (Ummm,  : ) K.I.S.S. really applies at most MVA's or MVI's.  Responce times are pretty quick.  We are here to prevent further injury... and sometimes in our haste to prove our worth, we might hurt!!!



I like collars  it makes those ODD C-spine positions in an MVA that much more manageable. Obviously it's tough to do C-spine lessons in a pinch, but I've had a bystander with no training take over C-spine for me, and she did great. I went on to do the rest of my assessment no problemo. 

Who said I could afford ALL of them  just some of the kit. But stuff like the KTD are useful especially if you drive LONG miles on deserted highways and the nearest Amb crew is 1-2 or 2-3 hrs away by land. 

That's why before I do ANYTHING, I take a deep breath stand back and watch. Not long but just for a good 15-30 seconds. Size it up, and then move in. Game plan mate, it's all about your game plan


----------

